
China’s Nightmarish Citizen Scores Are a Warning for Americans - guptaneil
https://www.aclu.org/blog/free-future/chinas-nightmarish-citizen-scores-are-warning-americans
======
aeontech
Wow. This reminds me of Cory Doctorow's imagined whuffie social credit system
[1], except in a terribly twisted way. I guess that's a logical extension of
it though.

"Whuffie has replaced money, providing an esteem- and admiration-rewarding
motivation for people to do useful and creative things. A person's Whuffie is
a general measurement of his or her overall reputation and is gained (or lost)
according to a person's favorable (or unfavorable) actions. Public opinion
determines which actions are favorable or unfavorable."

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whuffie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whuffie)

